# Leak from upstairs shower



## camokatu (Jun 3, 2009)

Hello everyone,

Couple of days ago I noticed water stain on my ceiling. Opened the ceiling - turns out water is escaping from the drain under the upstairs fitted shower, I want try to fix this myself, so I am open to any suggestions: what to try first, words of caution.

Thanks for your help!

Here are some of the pictures I took: flickr.com/photos/amkravets/sets/72157619167555128/ (Can't add a link since I am new member, but pictures are a must)


----------



## Redwood (Jun 3, 2009)

Hi again...
It's me Redwood...
We've already met and I've answered your question on 2 other forums.
Sorry, but your shower pan is leaking and the shower is going to need to come out and be replaced...

Have a look see at this link and see what you will be doing if you do it yourself.

Kerdi Shower Info Click Here


----------



## camokatu (Jun 3, 2009)

Thanks Redwood. I thought I would post on different forums to get different opinions. Yeah, I guess replacing shower is in the future, but I will have to try to postpone it by doing some cloaking or whatnot first. Thanks again!


----------



## Redwood (Jun 3, 2009)

When it comes to a leaking shower pan there really are no other options. The leak is actually under the tiles where you cannot access it. The bulk of the water drains in at the top but a good amount passes through the grout to the pan where it drains through the weep holes into the drain.

If the drain is at all slow snaking it clean may help somewhat but don't expect miracles. The deposit that you see on the pipe is the mortar base and grout deteriorating.

I can't blame you for the multiple postings though...
I wouldn't want to hear the message myself...

I would highly recommend the Kerdi System I linked above and the John Bridge Website is by far the best tile information site on the web. John Bridge wrote the book on Kerdi Showers see the link below.

http://www.kerdishowerbook.com/


----------



## inspectorD (Jun 3, 2009)

ya might not like the answer, but I agree with Redwood. Nothing to do but start over.


----------

